

FBI Examining Whether Russia Is Tied to JPMorgan Hacking - weef
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-08-27/fbi-said-to-be-probing-whether-russia-tied-to-jpmorgan-hacking.html

======
rdtsc
And if it is?

Well of course there is Russia then there is Russia. Russia the government, or
some criminal organization. One could make sarcastic remark "But what is the
difference?". And there would be some dose of truth in there.

Besides that, it is interesting how this immediately got to the "retaliation
for sanctions" spin. Maybe they have a mole /informant that tipped them off
Russian government is behind this using a criminal organization as a front?

~~~
aikah
While the article may be based on facts, the propaganda machine is running
wild obviously.

~~~
CmonDev
Yes, I can write a blog post like "I am examining whether HN is tied to
JPMorgan hacking". It's likely not, but the words were used in one sentence.

------
sendmorbutt
Let's start more wars! Wait? What about ISA...?

